# net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.115.0 in Konqueror und Opera

## sprittwicht

Hat jemand mal die neueste Version ausprobiert? Ist in Portage noch maskiert, soll aber bald stable werden.

Meine bisherigen Erfolgserlebnisse:

- In Opera bleibt das Flash-Fenster grau.

- In Konqueror bleibt das Flash-Fenster grau und beim Schließen des Tabs erhalte ich eine Meldung dass nspluginviewer abgeschmiert ist.

- In Firefox läuft's, aber beim ersten Mal hat sich Firefox beim Versuch, das Fenster zu schließen, aufgehängt.

www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11

www-client/opera-9.25

kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3

kde-base/nsplugins-3.5.7

net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.115.0

Mit net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.48.0-r1 gibt's keine Probleme...

?

----------

## franzf

Mit dem aktuellsten (testing) kde wirst du da auch nicht weit kommen. Selbst mit dem aktuellsten 3.x aus dem svn gehts nur mit Glück...

Lies dir mal das hier durch. Das neueste Flash geht nur mit firefox, da auch nur der offiziell als kompatibel angegeben ist. Adobe aht da scheinbar mal ziemlichen Murks programmiert.

Ich hab da auch gelesen dass mehr Videos gehen mit dem neuen Flash (kann u.a. x264) aber soll von der Performance grottenschlecht sein...

Also bleib bitte beim aktuellen stable und maske die neueste (wenn sie stable wird) wenn du mit opera und Konqueror Flash sehen willst...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## sprittwicht

Danke, der Link erklärt ja einiges...

-> emerge -C netscape-flash

----------

## Polynomial-C

https://bugs.gentoo.org/195066

----------

## schachti

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - In Firefox läuft's, aber beim ersten Mal hat sich Firefox beim Versuch, das Fenster zu schließen, aufgehängt.
> 
> 

 

Läuft bei mir problemlos mit dem Firefox, viel stabiler als die vorherige Version.

----------

## sirro

In der kommenden Opera 9.5 wird es gehen. Es geht sogar schon in den letzten paar Alphas, aber ich rate ausdrücklich vor deren Einsatz ab.

Für den normalen User bleibt also als einfache Lösung fast nur Firefox oder kein Flash... Mittelwege wären vielleicht noch gnash probieren (das ist zwar noch nicht perfekt, aber manchmal funktionierte es in meinen Tests) oder bei Video-Seiten die Videos runterladen (Seiten, die nur auf Flash setzen sind doch eh böse  :Wink: )

Um mal in die Kiste mit den schlechten Wortwitzen zu greifen: "Moviestar" ist ganz großes Kino von Adobe.

----------

## moe

 *sirro wrote:*   

> [..] letzten paar Alphas, aber ich rate ausdrücklich vor deren Einsatz ab.

 

Warum? Ich benutze Opera 9.50b schon seit ein paar Wochen, und habe bis jetzt noch kein Fehlverhalten festgestellt..

Achja und Flash laeuft mit der Version wieder, und rein subjektiv auch etwas besser..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

ich benutze auch wie moe schon seit Erscheinen den 9.50(weekly builds), mich reizte zuerst nur die 'Qt skin'.

Weniger interessiert mich das:

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: These are development snapshots: they contain the latest changes, but they also have severe known issues, including crashes and data loss situations. In fact, they may not work at all.
> 
> Known issues:
> 
> [Bug 303586] Spatial navigation is very broken.
> ...

 

Flash läuft fehlerfrei auf fast allen angesteuerten Seiten.

Abgesehen davon geht mir die verbreitete Unart, Seiten komplett mit diesem abstrusen "Format" zu gestalten, gehörig auf die - (Weihnachten   :Mr. Green:  ) - Nüsse. Aber darum geht es hier nicht.

Grüße  Jens

----------

## sirro

Die letzten Weeklies stürzen bei mir gerne ab. Nicht oft und nicht regelmäßig, aber doch oft genug um zu nerven. Mit der aktuellen Weihnachtsversion ist es besser geworden, tritt aber immer noch auf. IIRC hing das auch mit Flash zusammen.

Mit einem Backup von $HOME/.opera kann man es natürlich mal versuchen, wenn ihr bessere Erfahrungen gemacht habt.

----------

## tgurr

In kdelibs-3.5.8-r2 und nsplugins-3.5.8-r1 bzw. kdebase-3.5.8-r5 sind die upstream Patches damit Konqueror mit der aktuellen Flash Version wieder "funktioniert" enthalten.

----------

## humanthing

 *tgurr wrote:*   

> In kdelibs-3.5.8-r2 und nsplugins-3.5.8-r1 bzw. kdebase-3.5.8-r5 sind die upstream Patches damit Konqueror mit der aktuellen Flash Version wieder "funktioniert" enthalten.

 

Stimmt das wirklich?! Ich verzweifle hier bald... Habe kdelibs-3.5.8-r3 und nsplugins-3.5.8-r1 und netscape-flash-9.0.115.0, aber youtube und ähnlich weigern sich mir die videos zu zeigen. Statt dessen bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
(process:23517): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_clipboard_get_for_display: assertion `display != NULL' failed

Adobe Flash Player: gtk_clipboard_get(GDK_SELECTION_PRIMARY); failed. Trying to call gtk_init(0,0);

The program '<unknown>' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.

  (Details: serial 90 error_code 3 request_code 18 minor_code 0)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

```

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo an alle flash Freunde  :Shocked: 

Bei mir läuft es zZ einwandfrei mit firefox und auch konqueror

Versionen:

```
$ eix -ce net-www/netscape-flash

[I] net-www/netscape-flash (9.0.124.0@11.04.2008): Adobe Flash Player

$ eix -ce kde-base/kdelibs

[I] kde-base/kdelibs (3.5.9-r2(3.5)@21.04.2008): KDE libraries needed by all KDE programs.
```

 Ich hätte gern noch ein Foto mit hinzugefügt, aber Anhänge sind hier ja leider nicht möglich.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## musv

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Mit net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.48.0-r1 gibt's keine Probleme.

 

Hast du 'n anderes Flash als ich? Das Einzige, was bei mir im Zusammenhang mit Flash perfekt funktioniert, ist der Flashblocker in Firefox und Opera. 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hab da auch gelesen dass mehr Videos gehen mit dem neuen Flash (kann u.a. x264) aber soll von der Performance grottenschlecht sein...

 

Noch schlechter? Die ersten paar Flash-Versionen, mit denen Youtube funktionierte (8.x oder 9.x??? - weiß nicht mehr) waren noch ok in der Performance. Seit einigen Versionen kann ich kein Flashvideo mehr im Vollbild abspielen. Das ist 'ne einzige Diashow bei voller CPU-Auslastung. 

 *sirro wrote:*   

> In der kommenden Opera 9.5 wird es gehen. Es geht sogar schon in den letzten paar Alphas, aber ich rate ausdrücklich vor deren Einsatz ab.

 

Mit den Weekly-Builds hatte ich auch Probleme. Aber die 9.50_beta1 läuft hier äußerst stabil und schnell.

----------

## humanthing

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ eix -ce net-www/netscape-flash
> 
> ...

 

Das habe ich auch schon gehört, dass das funktionieren soll... Aber ich habe es sogar ausprobiert, und nach ca. 1:30h kompillieren, hat flash immer noch nicht funktioniert! Jetzt hab ich im Frust wieder die stable Versionen installiert, und werde mir wahrscheinlich irgendwie das alte Flash-ebuild besorgen...

Es sei denn wir können irgendwie herausfinden, woran es liegt, aber ich bin mittlerweile echt frustriert...

Danke und Grüße

----------

## Fauli

Die Versionen, mit denen es bei Josef.95 funktioniert, laufen bei mir auch nicht zusammen.

Eine ältere Version des Flash Players würde ich aber nicht benutzen, weil darin bekannte Sicherheitslücken enthalten sind.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Moin,

also ich kann nur bestätigen, daß kde-3.5.9 teilweise Probleme mit flash hat. Auf einigen Seiten funktioniert flash auf Anhieb bei mir (die Homepage meines Clans zum Beispiel), auf anderen Seiten wird zwar der Ton abgespielt, aber das Fenster wo das Video zu sehen sein soll bleibt grau (youtube). Hier hilft of ein Neuladen der entsprechenden Seite um dann auch ein Bild zu bekommen. Auf anderen Seiten bekomme ich flash unter konqueror absolut nicht zum Laufen (alpha-centauri).

Hier mal noch ein screenshot.

Poly-C

----------

## humanthing

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Eine ältere Version des Flash Players würde ich aber nicht benutzen, weil darin bekannte Sicherheitslücken enthalten sind.

 

Ja das ist das Problem! Naja, mit kde-3.5.9 hab ich es auch probiert, schien aber auch nicht zu funktionieren...

----------

